# DX code help for acinetobacter



## ChristieH (Apr 12, 2012)

What DX code would you use for MDR acinetobacter....the MDR means multi-drug resistant.  Pt has a cath related uti w/MDR acinetobacter.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## balakrishnanv (Apr 13, 2012)

V09.91 Infection with drug-resistant microorganisms, unspecified With multiple drug resistance. Names of the drug not otherwise specified.


----------



## ChristieH (Apr 18, 2012)

*acinetobacter DX*

what code do you use for Acinetobacter?  Thanks.


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 19, 2012)

How about 996.64 (infection due to indwelling urinary catheter) 041.85 (other gram negative organisms) V09.91


----------

